
Ask HN: Who do you use for DNS? - geerlingguy
This morning, I woke up to over 1,000 emails from various services notifying me that servers and services were down.<p>Using Ansible and my own internal monitoring, I quickly found that servers were fine, but DNS was all out of whack.<p>It looks like globally, many of my domains had invalid or missing records. And locally, using either my ISP or Google DNS, I would get responses sometimes, other times no. See, for example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.whatsmydns.net&#x2F;#A&#x2F;www.hostedapachesolr.com<p>I use Name.com currently, mostly because they&#x27;re not GoDaddy (who I used 10-15 years ago, but never liked), but I&#x27;d like to move domains to a more reliable and transparent company... Name.com never seems to respond to tickets or Tweets in a timely manner, and when they do (a day or more later) the problem seems to have resolved on its own.
======
LinuxBender
For my own domains, I use rbldnsd on a couple of VM's in two datacenters with
really high TTL's. No maintenance aside from the trivial yum update.

At my workplace we use Dyn and Verisign. I wanted to also have our own name
servers, but folks didn't want to manage them.

------
Hates_
I use DNSimple [https://dnsimple.com/](https://dnsimple.com/)

------
piptastic
we use Amazon's Route 53:
[https://aws.amazon.com/route53/](https://aws.amazon.com/route53/)

It's ok so far.

------
worldadventurer
I use CloudFlare - free and fast.

